# IA or Fi?



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

From my experience IA has a better customer support out there where Fi Audio customer supports sucks sorry to say. 

From what I gathered Fi Audio designs are similar to Re Audio subwoofer before Re Audio got bought out. I could not find any history on IA except that Nick started that company close to 20 years ago. 

Now to the choices of subwoofers and please remember “small budget.” Which one would be better in the sense of musical as well as SPL

Incriminator Audio I 10 or
Fi Audio X 10?

Thank you. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

I cant say anything to customer service of either, but I did have a flatline 15 once and it was awesome, I now have an fi q 12 Neo and damn that thing kicks ass on both ends


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

Lou Frasier2 said:


> I cant say anything to customer service of either, but I did have a flatline 15 once and it was awesome, I now have an fi q 12 Neo and damn that thing kicks ass on both ends


I was hoping someone like you would comment on my post. What brand of speakers do you have up front?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cooverjosh (Apr 1, 2017)

I have 12 BTL neo and ssd 10 neo love them ,customer service well I made a custom box for the 12 dropped it broke the basket and they replaced it for free Scott called me and asked what happened I told him it was my fault I will pay to have it fixed he said don't trip it on the house for telling the truth a lot of people brake stuff and try to say it happens from shipping after they have already had the subwoofer hooked up to power i give them a++ just know there's wait time

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

cooverjosh said:


> I have 12 BTL neo and ssd 10 neo love them ,customer service well I made a custom box for the 12 dropped it broke the basket and they replaced it for free Scott called me and asked what happened I told him it was my fault I will pay to have it fixed he said don't trip it on the house for telling the truth a lot of people brake stuff and try to say it happens from shipping after they have already had the subwoofer hooked up to power i give them a++ just know there's wait time
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Hold up. I thought Nick was the owner of Fi Audio. Then again that was years ago unless something happened to the ownership or other. 

I see you are leaning me towards Fi Audio. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cooverjosh (Apr 1, 2017)

I would recommend them forsure just bee patient they hand make everything and they are underrated rms 2500 3000 all day

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

cooverjosh said:


> I would recommend them forsure just bee patient they hand make everything and they are underrated rms 2500 3000 all day
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Truth be told I know the X series are 750 rms so I may feed them like either 700 to 900 watts rms. 

Either a DLS amp or a Helix amplifier but not sure for certain. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cooverjosh (Apr 1, 2017)

Sold amplifiers you should have no problems if you ask they will help with box dimensions aswell

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

cooverjosh said:


> Sold amplifiers you should have no problems if you ask they will help with box dimensions aswell
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Yes but want to see which one is better out of the two since I don’t want to upgrade the alternator on my 2017 Toyota Corolla SE since they are no good alternator shops in Orlando, FL. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cooverjosh (Apr 1, 2017)

Order on line down 4 sound ,sky high , custom electric service, there are a lot 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

cooverjosh said:


> Order on line down 4 sound ,sky high , custom electric service, there are a lot
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


The issue is not getting an HO alternator. The issue is finding a shop who knows how to put it in without messing anything up. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cooverjosh (Apr 1, 2017)

Oh lol have you heard of 5 star car audio there in Florida there on you tube call them there very nolegable 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

cooverjosh said:


> Oh lol have you heard of 5 star car audio there in Florida there on you tube call them there very nolegable
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


That dude in Clearwater is a joke. Went to his shop in March of this year and he told me I don’t need a high output alternator. 

He pissed me off that day. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cooverjosh (Apr 1, 2017)

How many amplifiers and fuse ratings are you going for 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

cooverjosh said:


> How many amplifiers and fuse ratings are you going for
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


Truthfully Helix G Four for my front stage running active. 

Helix G One for subwoofer duty. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cooverjosh (Apr 1, 2017)

I'm running arc audio 1200.6 and a addictive audio 1500 rms one battery and stock alt in my GMC SIERRA 2016 ITS PUSHING 3 jl audio 10 3 way active with audio control dm810 no problem 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## cooverjosh (Apr 1, 2017)

The battery is xs power, and all 0 gage wire big 3 upgrade as well

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## ebrahim (Sep 21, 2009)

cooverjosh said:


> The battery is xs power, and all 0 gage wire big 3 upgrade as well
> 
> Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


How do you like those batteries since I find a ton of negative reviews on them


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## cooverjosh (Apr 1, 2017)

I have in my truck, and my weekend car 3 in the weekend car I keep the weekend car plugged in 24 7 with there itel charger hav not had any problems in 3 years or so 

Sent from my SM-N960U using Tapatalk


----------



## GMCtrk (Apr 14, 2018)

Really? At the time I bought my xs battery they were the battery to get. And ive been extremely pleased with mine.


----------



## Lou Frasier2 (Jul 17, 2012)

ebrahim said:


> I was hoping someone like you would comment on my post. What brand of speakers do you have up front?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


dynaudio esotan 3 way


----------



## Niebur3 (Jul 11, 2008)

ebrahim said:


> Truthfully Helix G Four for my front stage running active.
> 
> Helix G One for subwoofer duty.
> 
> ...


He was right then. With those 2 amps, you don't need an upgraded Alternator.


----------



## Ge0 (Jul 23, 2007)

ebrahim said:


> That dude in Clearwater is a joke. Went to his shop in March of this year and he told me I don’t need a high output alternator.
> 
> He pissed me off that day.
> 
> ...


Why do you assume a guy who has been in business MANY years is a fool for telling you that you do not need a super expensive alternator upgrade?

Ge0


----------

